# DIY CO2 setup/root tabs



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

I currently have a 10 gallon tank with a 13wat cfl bulb and play sand for substrate. After some noob mistakes I have a amazon sword, two vals, 6 brown crypts and 2 more stem plants (can't remember the name). Up to now, I just dose with Fluorish weekly. 

Here are my questions:

1. With DIYCO2 setup do i need to add root tabs?

2. What kind of tubing should i use? Most guides say airline tubing but I read somewhere its better to use silicone tubing. What do you guys recommend?

3. when i start the yest reactor do i need to add seachem prime or can i just use straight up tab water?

4. water at room temperature = lukewarm?

thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GAT said:


> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. With DIYCO2 setup do i need to add root tabs?


As most of the plants that you have are heavy root feeders, root tabs can help.



GAT said:


> 2. What kind of tubing should i use? Most guides say airline tubing but I read somewhere its better to use silicone tubing. What do you guys recommend?


Either is fine. Regular airline tubing will harden over time, but is cheap. Silicone tubing is a little more expensive, and some people will claim that CO2 leaks out more from silicone tubing, but the amount that is leaked out is negligible.



GAT said:


> 3. when i start the yest reactor do i need to add seachem prime or can i just use straight up tab water?


If your water has chlorine in it, it could potentially kill the yeast. I have always used tap water and it has been fine. Others have always dechlorinated their water first. No harm in dechlorinating it.



GAT said:


> 4. water at room temperature = lukewarm?


Depends what you consider lukewarm to be. Room temperature is about 22 Celsius or so; this is more like tepid water to me. Lukewarm would be a bit warmer (maybe 30 Celsius). Use tepid water.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply. I am currently using normal air tubing for the DIY CO2 setup. I see 1 bubble per 4 secs, is that normal?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GAT said:


> thanks for the quick reply. I am currently using normal air tubing for the DIY CO2 setup. I see 1 bubble per 4 secs, is that normal?


It depends on how much yeast you have, how much sugar you use, how warm the room is, etc.

It could be a little faster, but it is fine. How long ago did you start the mixture?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

it started to bubble after 15mins. After about 3-4hrs i saw 1 bubble every 1 minute. After 15hrs it stabilized at 1 bubble per 4 secs.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GAT said:


> it started to bubble after 15mins. After about 3-4hrs i saw 1 bubble every 1 minute. After 15hrs it stabilized at 1 bubble per 4 secs.


Give it another day or two, and it should increase a bit more.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

its been 4 days and i've been getting a bubble for every 3-4 secs. I'm quite happy it worked on the first try though!


----------

